# Bayfields "go anywhere"?



## 3Reefs (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, am hunting for the right cruising boat 35-40 ft with circumnavigation in mind and Southern Ocean passages. So a" go anywhere" boat.

Does anyone know about the Bayfield 36 or 40?

Very reasonably priced, decent basic numbers, beautiful look, and apparently very solid construction. But is she a true bluewater voyager and what's her heavy weather behavior? There is very little on the web about Bayfields.

I wonder how Bayfields compare to others on my short list. The Shannon 38 seems quite similar in size and design.

Others are the more expensive PSC 37 and Valiant 40 or 37. On the latter I'd consider "blister boats" if there was a good deal.

Very interested in the Freya 39 -- if anyone knows of one selling, please shout.

Finally, any thoughts on Bristol 40s? Good price and good build apparently. But cockpit seems poorly suited to serious offshore.

Any wisdom -- particularly any experience -- would be much appreciated.

Thanks, Sebastian


----------



## 3Reefs (Jan 12, 2010)

There's one more boat on my list which I must add because two people with very good knowledge have recommended it in the last day.... that's the Morgan 384.
The price is such you could get a Morgan and upgrade her for the same amount it would take to buy an un-upgraded PSC for example.
I understand the Morgan to be a decent sailing boat and certainly ocean capable.
But I have read some less flattering comments about the build quality, particularly the hull-deck joint, and also questioning the boat's ultimate stability.
Thanks again.


----------



## Maverick1958 (Nov 30, 2009)

What is you budget for the boat? There is a Carl/Alberg Ericson 35 for under 20k on Yachtworld.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Gozzard 36' 
Pat Sturgeon Yachts Search Details

Lovely boat with a great reputation.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

IMO a Gozzard 36 is just a newer reboot of the Bayfield 36. Same boat, more money, and arguably not as salty as it looks. If you like the Bayfield 36, take a look at an Alberg 37 or a Whitby 42- solid designs from solid designers with bluewater pedigree.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

bljones said:


> IMO a Gozzard 36 is just a newer reboot of the Bayfield 36. Same boat, more money, and arguably not as salty as it looks. If you like the Bayfield 36, take a look at an Alberg 37 or a Whitby 42- solid designs from solid designers with bluewater pedigree.


I don't know much about them, but I do love their design. Did the companies merge? cause I saw a Bayfield Gozzard 32 for sale.

And I second the Whitby 42 suggestion.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Gozzard designed the Bayfield 36, then when bayfield went Tango Uniform, Gozzard continued on his own out of Goderich.


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't comment on the bluewater capability of the Bayfield. Their PHRF rating is not so good compared to the Valiant. Ratings aren't everything, but all the PHRF lists I have seen do not shine a favorable light on the Bayfield.

michael


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm not that familar with the larger Bayfields, but many years ago, I owned a Bayfield 29. Rock solid and very seakindly. We took her on the Regata de Amigos (Galveston to Vera Cruz, to Corpus Christi and back to Galveston. We sold her to a guy who outfitted her and took off on a retirement-dream, circumnatigation.


----------



## ronbo1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Gozzard stopped making Bayfields over 30 years ago. As mentioned, Ted and family began making Gozzards in Goderich, ON. The Gozzard 36 design was an improvement over the Bayfield. Since year 2000 Gozzard redesigned the hulls for the 36>37, 41, and 44. 

Improvements: more SA, reduced wetted surface, deeper fin keel, semi-balanced rudder, closer sheeting - all for better performance, particularly in light air. 

They're already well known for their heavy wind handling, as are Cabo Rico and Shannon, two similar boats.

Ronbo


----------



## bennyd10 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Bluewater Bayfields*

Hi, My wife and I just returned from a trip through the Caribbean to Panama and back to North Carolina in our Bayfield 36. I am very impressed with the handling and stability of these boats. The overall quality of build seems quite high too. We were impressed with the adaptable sailplan and the layout of this boat which seems very spacious for a 36 footer. 
The largest seas we encountered were south of Cuba with a northerly front blowing 25-30 apparent. We were running comfortably 10-15 degrees off of downwind at about 7 knots. The boat seemed very happy. We have a Monitor steering vane and it was magic! The boat tracked very well and would not turn up at the bottom of troughs we surfed down and the monitor would just correct a bit and hold her true. Her tracking, stability, and motion are probably the boats most admirable qualities of this boat for offshore work. My wife, being a novice going into this never felt unsafe or on edge... The boat rarely heeled much more than 15 degrees. She was also pretty nimble for a full keel boat. Pretty maneuverable even backing... Water tankage was pretty good too at 150 gallons.
The boat also has great ventilation, nice safe side decks for bringing fish up on, and loads of storage. She can handle lots of additional weight also and it didn't seem affect it much.
The downsides of this boat are the fuel tankage of 50 gallons(I would probably convert the keel water tank to diesel if I were to head across the Pacific.) Also the main fuel tank is prone to corrosion where it drops down into the bilge. The stove worked pretty well for us, but the fuel was expensive(alcohol) and sometimes went out on us. We liked the safety of it though. 
We added an Assymetrical Spinnaker which would be a necessity for heading offshore... It was fantastic in light air! The boat did way better than I expected holding about half the apparent wind. We could hold 4 kts at 8 apparent. We also added a pole and topping lift... I really liked the folding main salon table that really opened up the room and made the sea berth very comfortable to get in and out. Many 36's have a fixed table. 
Averall, I think the Bayfield 36 is offshore capable and a lot of boat for the money. 
I should mention that ours is for sale in Oriental,NC, but I have tried to provide the pros and cons fairly unbiased. 
Hope this helps! Good luck on your search!


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Depending on the year, some had dangerously installed propane and AC electrical systems. Other than that they suffer no more than the usual common flaws like leaking ports, leakin chainplates and wet balsa in the decks.


----------



## 3Reefs (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Bennyd10 for your experience in the Bayfield 36. I'm wondering if you know someone, or of someone, who has done ocean crossings or a circumnavigation in a 36? I'd love to have a bit more feedback on the boat in all conditions, but I can't seem to track down an owner's association. Thanks.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

3Reefs,
The bayfieldyachts : Bayfield Yacht Owner Resources is a pretty active bunch.


----------



## bennyd10 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Bayfields Go Anywhere?*

When I was checking into Bayfields before we bought ours, I was asking the same questions on the Bayfield forum. Someone told me of one that had gone around the Pacific, but I didn't get to talk to anyone in person that had... You might want to contact the folks that have the Wind-Borne site. They have a B36 and a great web site about it. Their boat is actually Wind-Borne III, The Voyage of Wind-Borne III - Home I am not sure if they have left the Caribbean, but they have many contacts and would be able to steer you in the right direction, I bet. We always got confused with them as our boat is named Wind-Borne also, minus the III. Again, good luck on your search!
Where are you located? Someone on the Bayfield group might offer to take you out for a test sail if there is anyone close-by. 
Cheers!
Ben


----------



## bennyd10 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Soft decks???*

By the way Boatpoker, none of the owners I know or met have complained about most of the problems you list, and I didn't think the factory installed propane systems... I could be wrong though. I asked the owners group repeatedly for any downsides, flaws. or things to watch out for and no one mentioned soft decks or faulty wiring... Actually, I was very impressed to find that all the through deck holes and fittings that uncovered or opened up had been epoxy sealed or were solid fiberglass in these areas. Do you have any more info?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I would suspect the wiring, both ac and dc on any older boat as most manufacturers did things that aren't considered industry safe practice (ABYC) at present. When you add in changes made by owners over the years it deserves a good updating, both for safety and reliability. Most older boats have single main breaker instead of the safer double for both hot and neutral and a great many were not wired with proper stranded wire. In many cases a complete rewire is a very good idea. As far as the balsa core, even if the factory did this properly, odds are something has been added by an owner that could cause a problem. Most balsa cored decks 20 years old have some moisture in them regardless of make. If the propane system is older, factory installed or not, it would be suspect after a decade or so as well.


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel (May 21, 2009)

*Bayfield 36*

I have sailed a Bayfield 36 from Thunder Bay to Isle Royale, then on to Duluth, MN. We had every type of weather, from drifting to white knuckle blowing like stink. The boat held up well, tracked easy. I think they are great boats and would have no problem taking one anywhere if properly rigged(like you would do for any boat before going offshore).


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

We used to own a Bayfield 36, and we loved her. A very brief and incomplete history lesson on this one. Bayfield announced the 36, and then Ted Gozzard resigned from the company to start Gozzard Yachts. Because Bayfield already announced the boat, they needed to hire someone to design her. Ted having left, they hired his brother, Haydn Gozzard (not a typo; that's how he spells his name). Hadyn designed racing boats, and he essentially took a somewhat-performance hull and added a full keel. The result is that the 36 has a much harder chine than her sister Bayfields and she has a bit more turn of speed. The downside is that because her bottom is flat forward of the keel, she pounds. Now, even though we loved the boat, I'll tell you that she pounded mercilessly.

In terms of build quality, it is very stout. I would not hesitate to take the boat offshore. Very well built, very sea-kindly motion, except in a large head sea because she'll pound, and a very solid feel underfoot. Plus, they look gorgeous (at least in my opinion).

All that said, if you are looking for a far-offshore cruiser, I suspect the 40 might be a better choice, depending on your crew. The interior is a bit funky on these boats in terms of the layout, but if you're a couple it should be fine. The 40 will have a little more space, and the motion may be a bit better, though she'll be slower than the 36 in most conditions.

Good luck!


----------



## eldridc (Aug 20, 2008)

We did 3 years in a B36 in the Caribbean and South America. Loved the boat. Did about 4 days out into the Atlantic before we hung a right. Did a 6 day run from Cartagena to the Honduras.
The pounding was not an issue if we fell off to 40 or 45 ... that was more comfortable anyway. 
We upgraded the electrical system and put in a couple 8D batteries and a high output alternator. We got rid of the folding table in Trinidad and had a drop down table installed with a small coffee table that could be raised for a support. Left a very large open area that was quite handy. Other than that, routine sail and engine maintenance for 10,000 miles.


----------

